# Personal Car/Details



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

If you are doing a detail in your personal car, are you allowed to install the blue lights in it? I noticed a Police Officer doing a detail in his camry and I assumed it was his and not an unmarked car. It had the lights installed in it. Just curious.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I've seen it a few times. Usually not lights that are permanatly installed. Most cops that use them probably do so to increase their safety on a hazardous road which is more than reasonable to me. I had a yellow one that I would put in my back window for the same reason,.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I know some cops that get strobes, but you'd need a blue light permit from the RMV which usually requires a dept letter a la an LE fireams purchase. Neither are commonplace on my job.


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info gents.


----------

